# Importing issues with certain files



## andreasandrews (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm having an issue importing JPGS which have been externally retouched. The images are showing up in the import dialogue when simply 'adding' the images (rather than copying or moving).

There are 240 images, and during the first import 8 images imported into my catalogue (instead of 240) and the progress bar at the top quickly reached the end (full bar) showing almost completed and then freezes up each time I try to import. I created a new catalogue and tried importing the same images into there. I had 30 import, and then a few more by repeating the import process, and I now have 60 of the images imported.

I have imported a different batch of JPEGS and they imported as usual without any problems so it seems as if the issue lies with the files. The files will open in Bridge and Photoshop (after testing a few of them) it seems with no problem, and I've done a batch re-save of the images using Bridge (saved with the same settings, so no change to format, or resolution or file-name.). Now I've re-saved the images into a new folder I've noticed that only 30 of those images will import (out of 240) and that the import status bar at the top left has hung up at the same position with the bar having reached full (showing completed) but with the words 'import files at their current location' still showing meaning that the import will also not complete the task of rendering previews as it usually should, and still does at the moment with other images.

My next ideas might be to convert the files into a different format (Tiff's or PSD's). To perhaps contact the sender of the files to find out what software/settings they used to save the images which are from my camera and which I've originally sent over to them, and maybe to look for any clues in the EXIF data.

One little clue I've had about the files is that one of them (out of 240 files) was sent as a Tiff with a note saying there was an error saving the file as a JPEG so it was saved as a TIFF.

I'll be working solidly to try get the files working within Lightroom so I can batch crop and resize the images, and do some minor tweaks rather than having to record actions in photoshop, write scripts or edit each of the images individually.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2012)

You say 





> JPGS which have been externally retouched


  What software was used to edit these files? It is possible that the editing software used to edit these JPEGs created a non standard file header.  LR is more sensitive to this than Bridge or PS.  Sometime just opening the file in PS and Saving it will correct the problem. 

The other possibility is that you have an unedited version of the file in the LR database and LR thinks these are duplicates.  Do you have "Don't import Suspected Duplicates" checked in the import dialog?


----------



## andreasandrews (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a very good response and would probably solve the problem in some cases, but in this case I'll explain what has happened.

Photoshop has been used to edit the files, which still contain all my original metadata, including stars and colours which have been applied.

I have tried batch re-saving all 240 files using Bridge, but it doesn't seem to have corrected the issue.

Upon opening one of the suspected files in Photoshop has revealed the following dialogue:

"This file contains file info data which cannot be read and has been ignored"

Simply re-saving the file doesn't seem to allow it to then be imported into LR. Even if I Save the JPG as a PSD file I still appear to be having issues.

In terms of this particular scenario I'm currently being sent the original PSD files so hopefully they will work.

I'm sure there are more advanced ways of fixing files, but for now I'm going for the method which will allow me to hit my deadline the quickest.

I've paid particular care whether or not LR has been suspecting duplicates and for that reason have this unchecked so I can get as many versions into the catalogue, which is a completely fresh catalogue made just for this import (to at least get them into LR)

Once the PSD's arrive if they have a similar issue, then I'll begin looking at software that is available that will fix the headers in known image/file types. As for now I'm stuck to waiting around or either re-saving in PS in different formats, or simply doing the editing, batch resizing etc. in PS using actions (and maybe scripts).


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2012)

> Photoshop has revealed the following dialogue:
> "This file contains file info data which cannot be read and has been ignored"


 That is a pretty good indication that the File header is either corrupt or non standard.  PS is more forgiving, LR will just choke on the file.  You might try in PS to "Save As" forcing PS to write out a new file with a new File header instead of saving image data back into the old one.


----------



## andreasandrews (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, I've just tried again and re-saving using 'Save As' rather than simply saving over the original also doesn't appear to clear up the problem, so some part of the corrupt or non-standard data is being kept even when re-saving the file in the same or a different format.


----------



## alligator (Feb 22, 2012)

I have just downloaded Hugin to do panorama shots. I produced my first output which as in a tiff format. I tried to import this into Lightroom but on the import from catalogue when I found the tiff file on my desktop it was not available for import. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi alligator, welcome to the forum.

Can you just expand a little on the workflow that you used. Did you open the files directly in Hugin from outside Lightroom, or have you added it as an External Editor and so opened the files directly from Lightroom using the "Edit in..." command?

When you say the Tif was "not available for import", do you mean that Lightroom could see the file but wouldn't let you select it for import? If so, chances are the file is already in Lightroom, which goes back to my first question.

Note for a Mod: This really should be a new topic, could one of you do the honours? Thanks.


----------



## alligator (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Jim and thanks for your quick response. I opened Hugin and when it asked to load photos I went to Finder in Mac and selected the photo numbers as they appear in Lightroom. The original photos were downloaded into LR. Having loaded photos into Hugin and produced a panorama shot, Hugin outputted them as a tiff file. I went to LR to import this into LR but although I could see the tiff file it was not in bold and I could not select it.
Hope this is helps and look forward to your response.

Alligator


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, well that seems to rule out the tiff already being in LR. I'm now wondering if there's something about the file that LR doesn't like (it's not unknown for LR to baulk on files that have been created in another application). 

Just to rule out any odd association with the original files, can you create a (temporary) new empty catalog and see if you can import the tiff into it? Whatever the outcome of that import attempt, it'll give us some useful pointers as to what to do next.


----------



## alligator (Feb 22, 2012)

TNG said:


> OK, well that seems to rule out the tiff already being in LR. I'm now wondering if there's something about the file that LR doesn't like (it's not unknown for LR to baulk on files that have been created in another application).
> 
> Just to rule out any odd association with the original files, can you create a (temporary) new empty catalog and see if you can import the tiff into it? Whatever the outcome of that import attempt, it'll give us some useful pointers as to what to do next.




Hi Jim, I opened temporary catalog and tiff file was still un- highlighted, any help? Thanks again. Alligator


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you have Photoshop or Elements on your system? If so, can you try opening the Tiff in that and see if it works?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2012)

alligator,

Welcome to the forum!

How big is your panorama? How many pixels on a side? Lightroom has an upper limit on size of 65,000 pixels along the longest edge. Or a max of 512 MPixels.

Also, I suspect that anything with more than 16 bits per colour channel won't import.

Hal


----------



## alligator (Feb 22, 2012)

TNG said:


> Do you have Photoshop or Elements on your system? If so, can you try opening the Tiff in that and see if it works?



I have neither, I did convert to a jpeg but that didnt work either, any other ideas? Thanks for persisting.


----------



## alligator (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Hal and thanks for your help. The file size is 37.2MB and its 9728 by 1343, is that over size?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2012)

How big is the Jpeg? If manageable, you could maybe upload it to a file hosting site such as www.yousendit.com (enter your own email address in the 'To' box), you'll get a link to the file after you upload it which you can post here and we can maybe inspect the file to see if we can see anything obviously wrong.

Edit: just seen your response to Hal....37mb is fine, and you can probably upload the Tiff in that case.


----------



## alligator (Feb 23, 2012)

I have uploaded the file and the link is http://www.yousendit.com/download/M3BseVd0Q1J3TGhESjlVag

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for that. The bad news is that it imports just fine into my version of LR3.6, so there's obviously nowt wrong with the file, and so I'm a bit stumped. Can you post a screenshot of your Import dialog when you try to do the import (just clutching at straws, really)?


----------



## alligator (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2012)

OK, so why are you trying to "Import from Catalog"? That would only work if the tiff has already been imported into a different catalog, which it probably hasn't.

Just try using the plain Import option.....


----------



## alligator (Feb 23, 2012)

That worked, I thought I had tried the plain import yesterday and it didnt work but anyhow it worked now so thanks for your all your help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2012)

No worries, glad its sorted. Burgh Island, right?


----------



## alligator (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes Burgh Island and its just a test shot to establish best height to shoot from and extent of panorama, now the difficult bit of waiting for the right tide, waves and sunlight! Luckily its just a short walk from where I live.

Sounds like you have visited?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 24, 2012)

No, not visited....was just curious, looked like a nice place. So, as you're from Devon I had a quick look on Google Maps to see if I could figure it out.

Know the feeling about waiting for the right tide, sunlight, etc. If you live close by it's probably not an issue, but being a little further inland I've invested a few pennies in a couple of useful apps for my iPhone - Lighttrac for the sun angle/elevation and UK Tides for, well, the tides!

Now just need to find the free time....is there an app for that?


----------

